# Nhận biết viêm mũi họng và cách xử lý để con mau khỏe



## Ovixbaby (29/10/21)

HƯỚNG DẪN CHUNG KHI BÉ CÓ TRIỆU TRỨNG VIÊM ĐƯỜNG HÔ HẤP TRÊN
Đúng là mùa sang. Các mẹ đều có cùng câu hỏi. Con em chảy mũi, húng hắng ho, sốt nhẹ... thì làm thế nào? Em lo quá. Em sợ sang tai, sợ thành viêm phế quản phổi...
*** Các mom bình tĩnh xử lý. Các sản phẩm xịt mũi, nhỏ mũi, sáp ấm, thuốc ho thảo dược, tăng đề kháng nên có sẵn. Dùng càng sớm càng tốt ***

*1. Nhận biết triệu chứng*
- Chảy nước mũi, ngạt mũi, hắt hơi, đau họng, ho. Lúc đầu ho khan, sau ho có đờm.
– Sốt nhẹ hoặc sốt cao có thể lên đến 39 – 40 độ C
– Trẻ quấy khóc, biếng ăn, khó ngủ và thường thở bằng miệng do ngạt mũi.
– Có thể nôn, đi ngoài phân lỏng

*2. Xử lý: CÀNG SỚM CÀNG TỐT*

*Vệ sinh mũi họng*
– Nếu trẻ mới bị ngạt mũi nhẹ, dịch mũi còn lỏng thì có thể lau rửa mũi ngay cho trẻ bằng khăn mềm. Trong trường hợp dịch mũi đặc, có rỉ mũi thì nên nhỏ 2 – 3 giọt nước muối sinh lý vào mỗi bên mũi, đợi 1 lúc cho nước muối ngấm làm mềm rỉ mũi rồi nhẹ nhàng dùng tay day day mũi bé để rỉ mũi mềm và bong ra. Có thể dùng xịt mũi cho bé Ovix baby , Fysolin vàng sẽ hiệu quả hơn.






– Nếu dịch mũi quá nhiều và đặc có thể dùng dụng cụ hút mũi để hút cho trẻ. Tuy nhiên không nên lạm dụng hút mũi vì cách này có thể tạo áp lực gây tổn thương niêm mạc mũi. Các loại xịt mũi như ovix baby, cá heo sterima, Fysolin hồng...rất tốt, nên có sẵn.
Tuyệt đối không dùng miệng của người lớn trực tiếp hút mũi dãi cho trẻ.

– Dùng khăn giấy mềm lau sạch mũi, dãi rồi vứt bỏ ngay sau khi sử dụng. (Không nên dùng khăn xô vì sau mỗi lần lau mũi, dãi cho trẻ, nếu không thay khăn mới, dùng lại khăn cũ vi khuẩn/ vi rút vẫn bám lại trên khăn.)

- Trẻ lớn có thể xịt họng cho bé bằng Ovix họng, Golanil junior...





- Trẻ ngạt mũi thì vệ sinh sạch, sau đó có thể dùng thuốc co mạch như Otrivin, Otriven... để giảm ngạt, nhưng không dùng quá 5 ngày.

- Mũi viêm đỏ có thể nhỏ Nemydexan, Mepoly... 5-7 ngày.

Nếu trẻ ho ít: có thể dùng ngay các thuốc ho thảo dược như Selituss.






Hạ sốt khi trẻ sốt từ 38,5 độ C trở lên, có thể kèm bù nước Oresol, bú nhiều hơn do khi sốt cao liên tục trẻ sẽ mất nước. Chú sỹ dùng Oresol thì phải pha đúng cách.

Ăn đủ dinh dưỡng, dùng tăng đề kháng, vitamin...

Giữ ấm cơ thể, nhất là cổ, ngực, gan bàn chân khi thời tiết lạnh. Tốt nhất luôn sẵn có sáp giữ ấm Cucciolo.






- Dùng men vi sinh, Oresol khi trẻ có tiêu chảy.

-Theo dõi sốt, ho, các triệu chứng kèm theo và mức độ các triệu chứng.
Khi trẻ có 1 trong các biểu hiện sau thì đi khám để xác định nguyên nhân virus hay vi khuẩn, viêm mũi họng hay viêm phế quản phổi, có cần dùng kháng sinh hay các thuốc long đờm, kháng viêm khác không? Trẻ có thể điều trị ngoại trú hay cần nhập viện.

– Sốt cao liên tục dùng thuốc và chườm ấm không hạ sốt.
– Trẻ ho nhiều, thở nhanh, khó thở
– Trẻ nôn nhiều, đi ngoài phân lỏng nhiều lần trong ngày.
– Chảy mủ tai
– Không tốt lên sau 3 ngày điều trị.





Tư vấn chi tiết:
Ovixbaby.com
Hotline: 0348966862


----------



## Hoangnguyen (11/12/21)

*"THANH LỌC" MỌI LOẠI GAME VÀ WEB ĐEN TRÊN MÁY TÍNH CHO CON*
Máy tính gia đình là nơi cực kỳ "cạm bẫy" với các trẻ nhỏ trong nhà bởi sự thu hút của các loại game online, web đen, web độc hại chứa virus,...vô hình chung khiến trẻ trở nên nghiện Internet, mê game, thay đổi tâm sinh lý, bạo lực mạng,....
Chính vì điều đó, PHẦN MỀM DIỆT WEB ĐEN VAPU đã ra đời, do VTEC - đơn vị đi đầu trong các sản phẩm phần mềm giáo dục tại Việt Nam - sản xuất!
Phần mềm diệt web được ra đời với mục tiêu THANH LỌC toàn bộ những ấn phẩm xấu, đường link độc hại và hiểm nguy trên mạng đối với con em trong gia đình.
—





 CHẶN WEB THEO MONG MUỐN
Các bố mẹ hoàn toàn có thể chặn các đường link web mà bố mẹ không an tâm khi giao máy tính cho con. Đặc biệt là các đường link về game online hoặc web 18+,...đảm bảo con có không gian mạng an toàn tuyệt đối, không bị xao lãng và chìm đắm vào việc khác khi đang học trực tuyến. Hiện trong CSDL của VAPU đã có hơn 30.000 web đen và Game online bị chặn. Danh sách này được cập nhật hàng ngày qua hệ thống AI của VAPU.





 CÀI ĐẶT KHUNG GIỜ VÀO MÁY
Phần mềm cho phép bố mẹ quản lý cho phép khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính và truy cập Internet. Ngoài thời gian đó, máy tính sẽ tự động khóa tính năng vào mạng. Tính năng cho phép bố mẹ có thể điều chỉnh khung giờ hoặc chọn bật - tắt trong trường hợp có việc gấp





 THEO DÕI NHẬT KÝ SỬ DỤNG
Phần mềm có tính năng lưu trữ lại lịch sử truy cập website, bố mẹ hoàn toàn có thể kiểm tra lại những hoạt động của con trên Internet khi bố mẹ không có mặt





 BÁO CÁO TỰ ĐỘNG
VAPU có tính nắng chụp màn hình và đều đặn gửi báo cáo hàng ngày cho bố mẹ về thông tin sử dụng máy tính của các con ở nhà. Bố mẹ dù đi đâu cũng hoàn toàn yên tâm nắm bắt sát sao tình hình học hành của con.





 TỰ ĐỘNG CHẶN GAME OFFLINE
Tính năng mới nhất được phát triển của VAPU, cho phép chặn mọi hoạt động cài đặt game vào máy, dù là chơi Offline, các con sẽ chỉ được phép cài đặt những gì trong tầm kiểm soát của bố mẹ
—
Một phần mềm thực sự cần thiết và không thể thiếu trong các gia đình có con nhỏ, đang trong tuổi tò mò về Internet và rất dễ sa ngã vào những điều độc hại!
Giá chỉ 500K/1 năm sử dụng phần mềm. Cam kết hoàn tiền nếu Quý phụ huynh không hài lòng về sản phẩm.
—
LIÊN HỆ NGAY:
Phần mềm bảo vệ máy tính VAPU





 Website: http://www.vapu.com.vn/vn/san-pham.html





 Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978


----------

